# Info On SV Judge Vic Wilms



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone have any experience trialing and/or attending a seminar under SV Judge (Belgium) Vic Wilms?


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Anyone have any experience trialing and/or attending a seminar under SV Judge (Belgium) Vic Wilms?


 We had Vic judge our fall 08 trial. I thought that he was a very fair judge and a nice guy. He did not give points away, but was understanding that it was a club trial. i would recommend him to other clubs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Anyone have any experience trialing and/or attending a seminar under SV Judge (Belgium) Vic Wilms?


Keith,

While I had an active USA club I got a few phone calls from
Vic soliciting judging assignments and he seemed like a nice enough guy. We never used him but I never heard anything bad about his judging or seminars. I believe he is scheduled to judge the DPCA IPO trial on October? He also has an FCI judging license


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Anyone have any experience trialing and/or attending a seminar under SV Judge (Belgium) Vic Wilms?


If you are planning on trialing under or hiring him make sure he is available. Not sure what's up but a lot of UScA trials that had him booked through the end of the year are having to find replacement judges.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah our club is going to request a different SV judge.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Fisk said:


> If you are planning on trialing under or hiring him make sure he is available. Not sure what's up but a lot of UScA trials that had him booked through the end of the year are having to find replacement judges.


Terry,

I understand the SV has a three out of Country trips per year limit that Vic has already met. He also has a FCI license that he is using to do the DPCA trial next month. I'm not sure what the UScA policy is as far as trialing under a FCI
license? It's all about politics :-(


----------

